# 1970s Viscount With No Death Fork



## rhenning (Jun 5, 2016)

I found this on Friday at a garage sale.  Very nice original.  It has several up grades including the death fork is no longer on the bike.  Rides very nice and is very light.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 6, 2016)

looks like it was ridden very little until it was modified.  They do have a fan club, though, cast aluminum fork and all.

The thing that would be fun to see on that bike is their TA crankset with chain ring cutouts.  I understand they had their own non-taper square-ended spindle to go with their proprietary TA cranks, which they manufactured in house under license.



(this is a TA ProVis on my modified Raleigh Grand Prix)
btw, the Viscount frame is very similar to a TI-tubed Raleigh, though the Raleigh would be set up more on the touring end of sport-tourer.

Very nice paint, and its definitely set up to ride....


----------



## rhenning (Jun 6, 2016)

The crank you are talking about was a TA looking clone done in house by the manufacturer not a real TA.  I have another Lambert/Viscount that has the TA look alike crank on it.  They also make their own crank spindles with pressed in sealed roller bearings but they were a standard taper on the ends.  Viscount also made their own hubs which also used sealed roller bearings.  I will take some pictures of the other one if I get a chance.  Roger


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 6, 2016)

seems there are a dozen theories regarding the Viscount and Lambert association with TA and what makes them different.
(and certainly not questioning your knowledge of the facts)
The curious thing is Lambert foils exactly duplicate the TA foils. At one time I had repro Lambert of England foils on my TA crank to enhance the whole Anglophile (phrogphobia) package.


----------



## rhenning (Jun 6, 2016)

You could be right and here are a couple of pictures of the other one I own which was a repaint when I bought it.  The crank is close but not exactly the same.  Roger


----------



## Bikerider007 (Jun 6, 2016)

I like these as well and could not pass on one a little while back. Neat bikes with an interesting history.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 6, 2016)

rhenning said:


> You could be right and here are a couple of pictures of the other one I own which was a repaint when I bought it.  The crank is close but not exactly the same.  Roger
> 
> View attachment 325019
> 
> ...



but all that's obviously different about the crank are the rings and adding an outer bcd (part of the outer ring) - the two inner bcd are the same, and you could assemble the crank arms using stock TA rings.  
BTW, if you want those Lambert of England crank arm foils, Cyclomondo can make them

There is also a huge selection of rings and spiders out there that will fit the crank arms, including Rene Herse (Compass) and Sun XCD


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 7, 2016)

if I didn't say it, thanks for the extra photos


----------

